# Swarm trap and Africanized bees



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone with experience trapping bee's in the Texas hill country? I'm a newb and considering trapping my own bees. We are concerned of the possible consequences of Africanized bees. I do understand we can requeen but is it worth the time? I do have a supplier not far away for domestic bees (Beeweaver). We own a fairly large track of property and have never had any bad experiences with mean bees in the past. Any advise would be appreciated and thank you in advance!


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Im in Arizona and I trap Africanized bees. Its a little more difficult to re-queen. But they really work hard. you can combine them to existing smaller hives that you have. Small swarms are not to bad to work.


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Another question anyone have a bad experience with using feral bees in the south? Should I stick with my original plan and using Beeweaver bees? I understand that Beeweaver have very few problems with mites. Thanks again


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I have heard mixed results


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Feral bees are freebees! Set up traps and catch them.If you dont like them just requeen them.A queen is way cheaper than a package is.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Go for it. The 3 swarms that I have seen were a manageable size. Just suit-up.


----------



## JustHoney (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi I'm from South Africa and work with scutellata (African bees) Go for it, from my experience african bees not all equally defensive. - most are managable in my experience. use plenty of smoke, suite up properly, be gentle - no squashing bees, Keep them in a secluded spot (away from horses or grass cutting) pull honey in the late afternoon (not morning) , have a vegitation screen between the hives and any movement.

Bonus is African bees are quite varroa and hive beetle tolerant


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I try to find the queen right away mark her or place in cage. waiting for new queen or add to other hives.


----------



## cavscout (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for all the reply's. I am putting out a few five frame NUCS today with lemon grass oil.


----------

